
Maybe Your Sleep Problem Isn’t a Problem - avery42
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/25/style/sleep-problem-late-night.html
======
WarOnPrivacy
It's 1:41 am. I'm back at my 20yo sleep schedule. This is the stupidest mid-
life crisis ever.

For years and years I got up with my kids at 5am. I was sleep deprived all the
time but it was way easier than new-infant world so I felt fortunate-ish.

Eventually I ran out of kids. Things went along for a time, mostly normal
hours. Then 2am became my new sleeptime. Which was annoying because my bedtime
was much earlier.

I'm not stressed. I lay there thinking of nothing for hours. Eventually the
ability to sleep shows up. I've often tried to walk it back or forward or jump
over it & I might score a couple of days of difference than back I go. 2 am.

Eh, whatever. It's better than Covid.

~~~
temp43t453
maybe your brain arent tired enough. or maybe you couldnt go to sleep due to
low frequency city hum that decreases only around 2am at your place

~~~
WarOnPrivacy
We're suburban/rural. All housing except for an ALF and a mega supermarket 1k
ft away.

Also bedroom is interior w/o windows, noise resistant.

Supermarket's schedule changed with the pandemic. Hum from there should have
changed with it.

Really interesting line of thought tho.

------
ilyas121
I like the idea that late to bed and to wake up my not necessarily be a bad
thing, but super curious to know if for me that's because of a genetic
predisposition or many hours in front of screens.

------
avery42
Sorry - should have 2018 in the title.

